# Monson swap info



## 66TigerCat (Feb 27, 2014)

Just got word today. New venue this year in Three Rivers,MA. 

http://worcester.craigslist.org/bik/4352757516.html


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 27, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for posting!

-Brian


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 28, 2014)

Good to see it will still be in the same area.  I'll be there.


----------

